# Ruptured posterior capsule - eye



## coderguy1939 (Oct 16, 2008)

Any input would be appreciated.


----------



## LLovett (Oct 17, 2008)

I would try 366.20, based on what I found trauma causes the rupture and then a cataract rapidly forms. 

Laura, CPC


----------



## coderguy1939 (Oct 19, 2008)

THanks for your reply, Laura.  I should have indicated that the rupture occurred during cataract surgery and was listed as a complication.  Evidently this may happen during cataract surgery, but I'm not sure which code to use.  THe surgeon did not indicate vitreous hemorrhage.


----------

